# Length and position of Western reins for Neck Reining



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

I have ridden Western for most of my life, on horses that neck reined perfectly. Never had a problem. Then I had a long break from riding, then I rode a few times English and now the last year and a half all I've done is English and direct reining and I'm so used to it that now I'm having trouble with neck reining and can't get comfortable on this new horse I'm riding. He's used to a very loose rein and due to all my English riding now, I am tending to hold the reins too taught. But it feels like the reins are just not long enough. I'll put in a couple pics that will hopefully illustrate. I mean, with my hand extended out over his neck, (feels too far) I am barely able to hold just the tip of the rein--not even enough to get a really good, proper hold and form. I'm trying to decide if I would just feel better with more rein--I'm used to holding the extra in my other hand or if the horse has a longer neck and that's the issue or what. It just is not feeling good. Also don't know if I should try a split rein--or if that will add one more level of complexity to the "dance" I'm doing with the horse. LOL In other words, do I want to worry about dropping a rein?? 

So, in summary--how much does rein length matter and how much is proper technique?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

If you don't like the reins, try different reins! And you can always tie a knot in split reins if you're afraid of dropping them. I hate riding in those short little rope reins, myself, so I hear you.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SteadyOn said:


> If you don't like the reins, try different reins!


Agree with this! Don't agree with tying a knot in reins. LOL, all my training has me screaming NO at that, LOL ...

There is no real "proper" length and neck reining has little do to with the reins. My horses all "neck rein" and have never been taught to "neck rein". They move off my leg and seat and shift in weight when I'm looking where I'm going. You could neck rein off the length of rein in your first pix; in fact, you can move off and turn without even touching your reins from that position. Your 2nd pix - yea, too tight a hold on the reins IMO.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

kewpalace said:


> Agree with this! Don't agree with tying a knot in reins. LOL, all my training has me screaming NO at that, LOL ...


Haha! The very very first place I ever rode, and rode at for years, was a trail riding facility where every horse had split reins with a knot tied. So I thought that was normal for years before I saw people riding with them with no knot and I was like, "But... HOW??"


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SteadyOn said:


> Haha! The very very first place I ever rode, and rode at for years, was a trail riding facility where every horse had split reins with a knot tied. So I thought that was normal for years before I saw people riding with them with no knot and I was like, "But... HOW??"


 Same here! But when I finally got my own horses and started taking lessons from good horsemen, they practically skinned me alive for even THINKING about putting knots in my leather split reins, LOL. They weren't too keen on roping reins, but would rather I got those than put a knot in my split reins. They taught me to ride in split reins and I love them; I had trouble at first riding one handed in my romals since I had been riding two handed so much in split reins. 😆😆


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I always tie a knot in my split reins  In my defense they get very slippery and sweaty and I drop them a lot.... I personally don't like them but they make DH feel like a cowboy so he always buys them 

My new set I got on clearance has a little loop of bio thane that holds the reins together. I really like that! 

Those reins in the picture look like the short barrel race reins I accidentally bought when we first got horses. I can't stand those! Try some longer trail length reins!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@kewpalace ,haha I hate split reins tied in a knot too. I ride with split reins only time I have issues with them is winter time. Wearing gloves can't feel reins so they slip through my hand. 

Reins op has are to short to begin with. I have a different pair that are bio-thane and adjustable where they hook to bit. There much longer rein ,daughter loves them. She hates split reins. 

I have split reins on my bridle and I'm constantly loosing one. Ugh winter riding with gloves.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I put English reins on my sons bridle because he hates the western ones. He has shown in them and no one has ever complained (local level)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Handling split reins does take some practice. Some of it depends on what you're doing as to how you hold the reins which can make a difference.

Also a weighted split rein setup will give you more feel and you probably won't need to feel like you need a tighter grip on the reins, you can feel the bit/ horses mouth with some drape to the reins.

I prefer an 8' weighted rein. (Weighted-Cut thicker at the bit ends and the tails to help you keep the slack pulled and a faster release)
Traditionally the rein width should match your headstall width. On a shank/curb bit 5/8" is pretty typically. A snaffle bit setup, 3/4" or even 1".

Weaver makes a decent set of reins at a reasonable price if you want to try them. The heavy duty, heavy oiled ones are about $36? and actually well balanced.
Much better than $80+ for a set if you want to just try them.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Handling split reins does take some practice. Some of it depends on what you're doing as to how you hold the reins which can make a difference.
> 
> Also a weighted split rein setup will give you more feel and you probably won't need to feel like you need a tighter grip on the reins, you can feel the bit/ horses mouth with some drape to the reins.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I will definitely look those up. I like the idea of the weighted reins. Especially as I'm really trying to get a good "feel" for this horse and re-learning how to properly handle the reins for neck-reining. The ones i'm using--in the second pictures with the tight reins, those are mine. They work great for English riding/direct reining, but are ust not long enough for this horse. The rope ones we thought might be longer but their weren't. I can't even get a proper hand position--I'm basically holding the very tip of the loop with one finger--which doesn't give me much confidence while I'm getting to know the horse and need to aid my leg cues with the reins--he's really dead-sided--well, more stubborn. He KNOWS I'm kicking or squeezing, but doesn't care until I get the crop out and then only cares after the third or fourth time I use it. He takes a LOT to get moving, but then acts up a bit while at the trot, so I need a better handle on the reins. Just wasn't sure if I was just being unskilled or not.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks for the replies--this really helps! The instructors I had as a kid always tied the reins in a knot--I guess they figured little kid hands couldn't be trusted not to drop a rein. But I've seen what that can do to ruin a pair of leather reins. I do like the biothane reins--that's what mine are--but they are more English reins--they are a perfect length and feel for direct two handed reaining and uber soft and flexible. I'm going to look into the weighted reins and defintely get something longer I can have proper finger position in.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Good advise from @COWCHICK77 , roper or loop reins come in a couple different lengths and you can add slobber straps on and they are 8" long so x2 they add 16" to the reins or make the set 8" longer. When introducing your horse to neck reining you should extend your arms so they make contact with the neck about half way between the withers and the head. This make it easier on the horse understanding the difference between the rein inadvertently touching his neck when your hands are near the horn (normal riding position) and the command to turn (neck rein). You can even place your hand and rein on the neck and gently push on his neck to the direction you want to turn in the beginning.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate split reins, and the way your are supposed to hold them. But, really , it's just what yoou are used to.
Those reins are pretty short. and yacht rope, if it's nylonn instead of cotton, is too light in my opinion. I like a nice heavy rein, be it Western or English. Better feel.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I use a rope rein. Not a roper rein, but a yacht rope rein. Either 9 or 10 feet long. I neck rein. I do not steer with my legs and back it up with my reins. I give the cue using the rein.















Bandit has no trouble with it. I learned this approach from a more English style, including the US Cavalry manual:

_Neck Rein (horse turning left)

The right hand is carried just over the crest of the neck and acts toward
the left front. The rein, to be effective, should bear against the right side of
the upper half of the neck, as this part of the neck is more sensitive to the
rein than near the shoulders. It is an artificial effect, and not powerful,
but is the one habitually used with trained horses, to change direction
without changing speed, particularly in polo. By using the left opening
rein in early training, and later combining the right bearing rein with it,
obedience to the right bearing rein alone is easily taught.

It turns the horse's nose upward to the right, and it forces the bulk of the
weight of the neck onto the left shoulder. While its effect is not strong, if
moving, the horse's balance is shifted toward the left front, and he turns on
a large curve to the left. The rider's legs normally remain in place, acting
only to sustain the gait. The effect should be produced intermittently 
each time the left foreleg is moved, when working with a colt._ - US Cavalry Manual​
_The application of the neck rein, the fifth aid, is fairly simple. Both hands move over in the direction of the turn, which causes the outside rein to press against and even cross the horse's neck. It is not surprising that this rein aid is a commonly used western control, for it demands a prompt turn of the animal's shoulders by its bearing action, hence the name "bearing" rein. I do not teach or advocate this rein aid for normal hunter or equitation riding, but restrict it to sharp turns on jumper time classes where the emphasis lies on speed and instantaneous response, regardless of technique._

Hunter Seat Equitation, George Morris, pg 36

All three of my horses were trained this way. I think it boils down to this: *Figure out how you prefer to do it, and then teach your horse to do it that way.* BTW, they all neck rein fine that way in a snaffle or bitless, too. I just happened to have pictures form when Bandit was in a curb.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

This is interesting. I was taught as a kid, for many years, just to use reins for cues and directions--no one ever taught me how and when to use my legs. I started figureing that out on my own a bit, as I rode different horses as an adult. The issue for me now is, I am riding other people's horses (leasing) and the horses are trained in certain ways . So I need to learn how the horse works, and do that--instead of teaching the horse to do what works for me. If I someday lease a horse that I can ride more often and is just someone's backyard horse that doesn't need anything specific, I would love to work on this stuff. I STILL would love to work with and train a horse to be ridden at liberty (completely tackless). But I think at my age that's a pipe dream, LOL. 
I'm a little confused about split reins vs not for Western. I've seen Western riders use split reins and cross them over either side of the horse and then direct rein with them--using two hands. I ride neck reiners with the traditional one hand--first finger in-between the reins, thumb and middle finger either side and (normally) hold the excess in your free hand, on your thign. If I do this with split reins that are not tied, I know I will forget they aren't connected and keep dropping when I'm readjusting or stopping to do something, etc. Going shopping right now (online) to look for reins! LOL 

Have a lesson booked a week from now--the owner and I are trailering Strider over to the riding instructor's place. She'll ride another of her horses, just for large arena time and I'll have a lesson. Hopefully the instructor can help with some of this too. 

thanks everyone!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not a fan of tying a knot in split reins, I think it's tacky and it ruins your reins, but to each their own. If you're worried about dropping your reins you can practice your rein handling off your horse. Hang your bridle on the back of a chair or a door nob. Practice adjusting your rein length. 
You can use a little rubber band or a piece of electrical tape to hold them together until you get the hang of it. The tape or rubber band won't ruin the lay of your reins and if something were to happen the tape or band will break.

Also try not holding the tail of the reins in your other hand. That would be correct for romel reins but not for split reins. Leave the tails on the same side the horse as the hand you're using. By holding the tails you're taking away some of that balance from the weighted ends.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Well, turns out this is all a moot point. I have scoured the internet and the longest reins I can find are 12' and that's rope and it's only ONE set from one place and they are roping reins. 8' seems to be the standard. I don't get it. My reins that feel too short are 9' and there is not enough extra for me to even hold the reins properly AND have the large amount of slack I should have for Western Pleasure. I think I could get longer reins if I wanted to spent over $80 on them--maybe. I might have seen one pair of split reins that were longer at that price range. There is no way I can ride with my hand in a relaxed position close to the saddle horn. I have a lesson next Monday and I'm not riding again until then due to car trouble, so I guess I'll just see what happens.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Can you not just buy rope and two snap clips at a hardware store and... there you go? Custom-length reins for waaaaaaay less.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

LOL Well, for that matter, I' could just use two lead ropes too--thin enough ones and matching. . I had considered trying that, or just buying another one of the Cashon reins I do have and taking the snap off one end of each. Good options.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess I'm confused on what exactly you're looking for?
Are you still looking for long loop reins? Or rope split reins?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Western Pleasure has a somewhat controversial approach to western riding. If it's desired approach is too extreme for your comfort, maybe try a different western event?

Or, learn to ride the way they like. You would need to use split reins ridden with one hand, and that is a learned skill. So maybe use two sets of reins at first - a rope rein combined with a Booma Rein :

















Also use split reins. If you drop your split reins, just pick up your rope rein (kept close enough to grab with the Booma Rein) and ask for a stop. Pick up your split reins and start over. If WP is your goal, then you'll need to learn to ride the way they like. Or find a related discipline with less draping:






PS: I tried split reins for a while. I didn't really like it, but I didn't find it too hard to pick up. You can practice with split reins without using DRAPED reins - just ride regularly, with one hand, using split reins until they feel OK to you. Then add some drape as you and your horse get comfortable with it.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

I just want longer reins, period, I'm not uber picky. I don't usually like rope reins. The rope rein in the picture was one the owner had and we thought it might be longer--it wasn't. So, I just purchased a second set of the biothane reins I have. I'll take the buckles off of one end and have a nice long set of split reins. And if I do need to tie a knot (if I'm a clumsy idiot), it won't damage them b/c they aren't leather. I'm not sure why this didn't occur to me before. LOL It's a process sometimes.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've always been a die hard weighted split rein person, it's hard to beat the feel of them.

But, since I started using the hackamore the majority of the time, I've come to enjoy mecate reins too. Mane hair, braided paracord and yacht rope all have a decent feel and if you know what length of rein you need for each horse, it's super easy to just tie them that way. They're usually used on a snaffle with slobber straps, but they've become popular enough that people are making slobber straps to fit onto other bits as well.

They are usually 22ft long, so when tied you have plenty of rein as well as a lead rope.








They're not western pleasure appropriate I'm sure, but might something you like.


----------

